# Latimer & Ridley



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 2, 2005)

English Refomers Hugh Latimer and Nicholas Ridley were martyred on October 16, 1555.

"A lecture by Prof. Alister McGrath to commemorate the 450th anniversary of Bishop Latimer's Martyrdom will be given at St. Andrew's Church Oxford on 12th October 2005 7.30 for 8.00pm." The lecture is entitled: "Passion for the Gospel: Hugh Latimer (1490-1555) Then and Now."

Ridley Hall at Cambridge will also honor the memory of Nicholas Ridley:



> ... we will begin our celebrations with a commemoration of a different type of significant date, the martyrdom of Nicholas Ridley in October 1555. We will be marking this 450th anniversary with a unique event at the Tower of London on 4th November 2005. On this occasion, we will be holding a dialogue between the present Bishops of London and Rochester, Nicholas Ridley's successors-in-See, on the theme of 'A Flame for the Nation: Holding Together the Principles of the Reformation Church and the Contemporary Church'. Specifically, the purpose will be to consider the relevance of the reformers' ecclesiological principles for today's missionary church. It will be held in front of a mainly invited audience but also with a limited number of tickets available to those who receive this Newsletter. If you would like to be considered for a seat at this commemorative event, please write to Trevor Thorn, Celebration 125 Dialogue, Ridley Hall, Cambridge, CB3 9HG. We are greatly privileged that the venue of St Peter's-ad-Vincula, the Chapel within the Tower of London is being made available to us by kind permission of the Governor of the Tower of London, Major General Geoffrey W Field CB CVO OBE and with the assistance of the Revd Paul Abram, Chaplain. To both General Field and Paul, we are most grateful.



[Edited on 10-3-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 2, 2005)

Be of good cheer, Master Ridley, and play the man!
We shall this day by God's grace light such a candle in England as never to be put out!

My history prof in college--no friend of the Reformation--was in tears as he quoted this.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 3, 2005)

One of my favorite bios was on Latimer.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Oct 3, 2005)

That is one of my favorite stories in church history.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 3, 2005)

Until now ive never heard of him.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 3, 2005)

This is the book I read blade.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Steve Owen (Oct 5, 2005)

From Ryle's _Five English Reformers_

*The place appointed for the execution was on the north side of Oxford, in the ditch over against Balliol College. For fear of any tumult that might arise to prevent the burning, Lord Williams and the householders of the city were commanded by the Queen's letter to be assistant, sufficiently armed; and when all things were in readiness, the prisoners were brought forth together, on the 16th of October, 1555.

Ridley came first, in a furred black gown, such as he was wont to wear as Bishop. After him came Latimer, in a poor Bristol frieze frock, all worn, with his buttoned cap and kerchief over his head, hanging over his hose, down to his feet.

Ridley, looking back, saw Latimer coming after, to whom he said, 'Oh, be ye there?' 'Yea!' said Latimer, as fast as I can follow.' At length they came to the stake one after the other. Ridley first entered the place, and earnestly holding up both his hands, looked towards heaven. Shortly after, seeing Latimer, he ran to him, embrased and kissed him, saying, 'Be of good cheer, brother, for God will either assuage the fury of the flames or else strengthen us to abide it.'

With that he went to the stake, kneeled down beside it, kissed it, amd prayed; and behind him Latimer kneeled, earnestly calling upon God. After they rose, the one talked with the other a little while, but what they said Foxe could not learn of any man.

Then they were compelled to listen to a sermon preached by a renegade priest, named Smith, upon the text, 'Though I give my body to be burned, and have not charity, I am nothing.' They attempted to answer the false statement of this miserable dicourse, but were not allowed. Ridley said, 'Well then, I commit our cause to Almighty God, who shall impartially judge all.' Latimer added his own verse: 'Well, there is nothing hid that shall not be made manifest'; and said he could answer Smith well enough, if he might be suffered.

They were commanded after this to make ready immediately, and obeyed with all meekness. Ridley gave his clothes and such things as he had about him to those who stood by, and happy was he that could get any rag of him. Latimer gave nothing, but quietly suffered his keeper to pull off his hose and his other apparel, which was very simple. And now being stripped to his shroud, he seemed as comely a person to them that stood by as one could desire to see. And though in his clothes he appeared a withered, crooked old man, he now stood bolt upright.

Then the smith took a chain of iron and fastened it about both Ridley's and Latimer's middles to one stake. As he was knocking in a staple, ridley took the chain in his hands, and said to the smith, 'Good fellow, knock it in hard, for flesh will have his course.' A bag of gunpowder was tied about the neck of each. Faggots were piled around them, and the horrible preparations were completed.

Then they brought a faggot kindled with fire, and laid it down at Ridley's feet, to whom Latimer then spoke in this manner: 'Be of good comfort, Master Ridley, and play the man; we shall this day light such a candle by God's grace, in England, as I trust shall never be put out.'

And so the fire being kindled, when Ridley saw the fire flaming up towards him, he cried out with a loud voice, 'Lord, into Thy hands I commend my spirit: LOrd, receive my spirit!' and repeated the latter part often. Latimer, crying as vehemently on the other side of the stake, 'Father of heaven, receive my soul!' received the flame as if embrasing it. After he had stoked his face with his hands, and as it were bathed them a little in the fire, he soon died, as it appeared, with very little pain. *

_ 'Christ only, and no man else, merited remission, justification, and eternal felicity, for as many as will believe the same. They that will not believe it shall not have it; for it is no more than, Believe and have.'_ 
Hugh Latimer.

Latimer's sermons make excellent reading. They are available through the Parker Society. The edition that I have is published by _Focus Christian Ministries Trust_ ISBN 1 870223 04 7.

Martin



[Edited on 10-5-2005 by Martin Marprelate]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 14, 2005)

Martyr's Memorial


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 15, 2006)

The exectution of Latimer and Ridley:


----------



## Devin (Oct 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritan Sailor_
> That is one of my favorite stories in church history.



Ridley/Latimer and Polycarp are two of my favorites.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Oct 16, 2006)

Here is a brief introduction.

rsc



> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> Until now ive never heard of him.


----------

